
Hyperview: build server-side rendered cross-platform apps - calicut
This is awesome... just started using this for our project.  Check it out<p>site
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;hyperview.org&#x2F;<p>blog post launch
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;engineering.instawork.com&#x2F;hyperview-instaworks-server-driven-mobile-app-framework-2db31aa13e52
======
gitgud
Pretty cool, it's an alternative to react-native right? But server side
rendered

